# geometra and building costs



## Bonio (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm trying to find out the cost of a geometra in Abruzzo....I have been given around 10-15% of the project cost...this is quite a wide margin so any input and comments are welcome. Property size is likely to be around 100 sq mts...what is the building rate for a property this size in today's market?

If anyone have recent experience of employing builders and tradesmen, did you find that they are more amenable to negotiate in this economy?

Research suggests the building sector in Italy is down 30%. Is this your experience?

Many thanks.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Bonio said:


> I'm trying to find out the cost of a geometra in Abruzzo....I have been given around 10-15% of the project cost...this is quite a wide margin so any input and comments are welcome. Property size is likely to be around 100 sq mts...what is the building rate for a property this size in today's market?
> 
> If anyone have recent experience of employing builders and tradesmen, did you find that they are more amenable to negotiate in this economy?
> 
> ...


no they are not more lible to necociat any better than normal , what area of abruzzo are you I might be able to help through past rip ofs and good experiances , the main person is a giom you can trust with a good team of builders he uses all the time send me a pm and I might be able to put you onto a brilliant geom who speaks English and has done very good work for my friends


----------



## Bonio (Oct 22, 2010)

hi Pudd2 .......tried to send pm....not sure if I succeeded???


----------

